# frog ID, looks like some sort of toad thing



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 23, 2008)

found this on the verandah


----------



## mattmc (Sep 23, 2008)

best guess Uporolia lavieagata (sp)


----------



## Australis (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Ryan,

Have you ever used the frogs.org website? 
I often use it to try to ID frogs - ive found it very handy.

They break down into regional guides, heres a link.
Just click on your area and see what species are
known there.
http://frogs.org.au/frogs/state/New_South_Wales/

Matt.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 23, 2008)

ok, whats the common name, my friend just said it looked like a dusky froglet, I have no idea on frogs, are these frogs common?

edit: thanks matt, will check the link out


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think it looks more like a Dusky Toadlet (Uperoleia fusca) they tend to have more "blue" on their flanks and I think I can see orange groin/thigh patches. Best way to ID _Uperoleia_ (apart from call) is by ventral patterning.

Aaron


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 23, 2008)

thanks, It would help if I had my new camera lol, comes on thursday, the one Im using has been dropped way to many times, the lense is probably a bit dirty and its a crap camera overal, my photography sucks to lol


----------



## froggyboy86 (Sep 23, 2008)

lol yeah I've dropped my old camera into rivers and down rocky mountainsides but it still worked ... nevertheless I was glad to upgrade. And your photos arn't bad, I've had people ask me to ID a frog which was an indistinguishable blurry blob somewhere in the distance of the shot! :lol:


----------



## Noongato (Sep 23, 2008)

We have these ugly toad things everywhere when it rains. I heard there not native, should i dispose of them?

View attachment 64269


----------



## dtulip10 (Sep 23, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> We have these ugly toad things everywhere when it rains. I heard there not native, should i dispose of them?
> 
> View attachment 64269



that does not even look real. but i think its cute. dont know what it is though


----------



## eipper (Sep 23, 2008)

Midnight,

Thats very similar to an endangered species, Giant Bull frog.....Limnodynastes interioris, it needs a wash but they are certainly native

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Justie (Sep 23, 2008)

Ornate Burrowing Frog?


----------



## mattmc (Sep 24, 2008)

froggyboy86 said:


> I think it looks more like a Dusky Toadlet (Uperoleia fusca) they tend to have more "blue" on their flanks and I think I can see orange groin/thigh patches. Best way to ID _Uperoleia_ (apart from call) is by ventral patterning.
> 
> Aaron


 
Gday Aaron- dunno if you know...(Brads bro from FATS....in reality  is me) 

Anyway, to the point....its a Upe, thats all that counts


----------



## Noongato (Sep 24, 2008)

eipper said:


> Midnight,
> 
> Thats very similar to an endangered species, Giant Bull frog.....Limnodynastes interioris, it needs a wash but they are certainly native
> 
> ...


 
I dont know about endangered, they come in swarms!!

And the Ornate burrowing frog post. I do know for a fact that they bury themselves. And they pee on you when you pick them up. Haha

Sorry, ill stop hijacking now...


----------



## mattmc (Sep 24, 2008)

midnight, of pobblebonk group....good guy


----------



## kismetgecko (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't believe people think banjos are ugly! wow. 

Hey, Eipper, I was just wondering about them being endangered (interioris). I've heard a few people say that recently, but I've never seen them listed as such. Could you direct me to where I could find out more? There were plenty around when I still lived down south, it'd be scary if the species has crashed that much in the past few years.

Oh, and just to stay on the original topic of the thread: Uperoleia sp. (no idea which one)

jamie.


----------

